# My MAC ~ lots of pics! *UPDATED August 2007* :)



## ladybugz07 (Nov 12, 2005)

It has been a loooooooong time since I updated this post.  It is in no way complete yet, but it's a start.  Enjoy!

AND ON TO THE NUMEROUS PICS....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My precious little piggies -













My palettes, needing some serious reorganization - 

























MSFs, Blushes, Beauty Powders -










Eye Stuff - STILL NEED TO UPDATE










Lippies - STILL NEED TO UPDATE











AND A LITTLE NON-MAC...













The following needs to be updated, so please disregard...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EYESHADOWS (INCLUDING DEPANNED QUADS):
ALL THAT GLITTERS, ALMOND ICING* (SWEETIE CAKES), AMBER LIGHTS, AMETHYST*, ANTI-ESTABLISHMENT*, AQUADISIAC, AQUAVERT*, BANSHEE*, BEADED*, BITTER, BLACK TIED, BLOSSOMCHERRY* (FLOWERING), BLUE ABSINTHE*, BRILL*, BRULE, BUDDING BEAUTY*, COPPERING, CRANBERRY, CREME DE VIOLET, CRIMSONETTE*, DAZZLELIGHT, D’BOHEMIA*, DEMI SWEET* (SWEETIE CAKES), DENIM* (DENIM DISH 2), EARLY LAWN* (FLOWERING), FADE, FLASHTRACK, FLIRTY NUMBER*, FRESHWATER, GATEAUX* (SWEETIE CAKES), GIRL MEETS BOY* (TEMPT ME), GIRLISCIOUS* (LIZA PM), GLEAM, GOLDBIT*, GORGEOUS GOLD, HARD TO PLEASE* (BEAU/TEMPT ME), HEPCAT, HONESTY, HONEY LUST, HUMID, IDOL EYES, IN LIVING PINK*, INVENTIVE* (INVENTIVE), IRIS PRINT*, KICKY BLUE* (LIZA PM), LAVENDER SKY*, LEISURETIME*, LI’LILY*, LITTLE MINX*, LIVING PINK*, LUSTRELEAF*, MEADOWLAND*, MODELETTE* (TEMPT ME), MOTIF, MYSTERY, MYSTICAL MYST*, NIGHT OWL* (DENIM DISH 2), ORANGE TANGENT*, OVERGROWN*, PARADISCO, PARFAIT AMOUR, PERIDOT*, PETALWINK* (FLUTTERFLY), PHASE*, PICKLE*, (CHROMEZONE 1), PINK PAPILLION*, PINK VENUS, PLEASUREPURR* (TEMPT ME), PLUM, PLUM DRESSING, PUSHUP PINK*, RETROSPECK, RIVIERA ROSE*, RUMMY*, RYE* (THUNDER EYES), SAY YEAH*, SCARAB* (THUNDER EYES), SEEDY PEARL, SENSUALIZE*, SHIMMERMOSS, SHOWSTOPPER* (LIZA PM), SKETCH, SKY BLUE, SLIP PINK*, SMUT, STEAMY, SUGAR BLUE* (SWEETIE CAKES), SUNSEED* (FLOWERING), SUNSPLOSION*, SUSHI FLOWER, SWEET LUST, SWEETEN UP*, SWIMMING, TAUPELESS*, THUNDER* (THUNDER EYES), TILT, TRAX, TWILLERY* (INVENTIVE), VELLUM, VELOUR, VEX, WASHOUT* (DENIM DISH 2), WATERNYMPH*, WHITE WHEAT* (INVENTIVE), WISHFUL*, WOODWINKED, ZONK BLEU!

FULL SIZE PIGMENTS:
ACID ORANGE, ALL GIRL*, APRICOT PINK*, AZREAL BLUE*, BASIC RED, BLUE*, BLUE BROWN, BLUE STORM*, BRIGHT CORAL, BRIGHT FUSCHIA, CHARTREUSE, CHOCOLATE BROWN, CLEAR SKY BLUE, COCO*, COCO BEACH*, COPPER (metal), COPPER SPARKLE, CORNFLOWER, DARK SOUL, DAZZLERAY*, DECKCHAIR*, DEEP BLUE GREEN, DEEP PURPLE, EMERALD GREEN, ELECTRIC CORAL, FAIRYLITE, FOREST GREEN, FROST*, FROZEN WHITE, FUSCHIA, GOLD*, GOLD (metal), GOLD DUSK*, GOLDENAIRE*, GOLDEN LEMON, GOLDEN OLIVE, GOLDER'S GREEN*, GRAPE, GREEN*, GREEN BROWN, KELLY GREEN, KITSCHMAS, LILY WHITE*, LOVELY LILY*, MAROON*, MELON, NAKED, NAVAL BLUE, NIGHTLIGHT*, OLD GOLD, PINK BRONZE, PINK OPAL, PINK PEARL, PINKED MAUVE*, PLATINUM (metal), PRIMARY YELLOW, PROVENCE*, ROSE, ROSE GOLD (metal), RUBY RED, SHIMMERTIME*, SILVER*, SILVER (metal), SILVER FOG, SOFTWASH GREY*, STEEL BLUE, SUNNYDAZE*, SUNPEPPER*, TAN, TEAL, VANILLA, VIOLET, WHITE, WHITE GOLD

LIPSTICK:
BARE VENUS*, BLOW*, CREME DE LA FEMME, CULTUREBLOOM*, CURIOSITEASE*, DAINTY CAKE*, DUBONNET, FABBY, FASTPLAY, HONEYLOVE, HUG ME, INDIE GIRL*, LADYBUG, LIPBLOSSOM*, MELTDOWN, MOLASSIE*, O, PINK APERTIF*, POPPY HOP*, QUIETONE*, REBELROSE*, RETRODAZE* 

LIPGLASS: 
BOY MAGNET*, CLEAR, COURTING ROSE*, C-THRU, DEJA ROSE*, ENCHANTRESS, FLASH OF FLESH*, FLEUR DE LIGHT, LUXURIATE*, LYCHEE LUXE, NYMPHETTE, OI OI OI*, PETIT FOUR*, PHOSPHORELLE*, PINK CLASH*, PINK POODLE, PINK GRAPEFRUIT*, PRECOCIOUS, RAYOTHON*, SUAVE MAUVE*, SPIN PINK* stain, SWEETIE CAKE*, VIVA GLAM V, ZAZOOM*

LUSTREGLASS:
BUDDING*, FLASHMODE, FLOWEROSOPHY*, FLUSTEROSE, LOVE NECTAR, MORNING GLORY, ORNAMENTAL, PALATIAL, SPRING BEAN, STAR NOVA, TRANCE PLANT, VENETIAN

OTHER LIPPIES:
LU BE LU lip gelee, MOISTLY lip gelee, BABIED lacquer, VARNEESH lacquer, ACRYLICKA lacquer, POCO PINK lacquer, HOT TOMATO pro longwear, LOYAL pro longwear, AQUAMELON* TLC, PINK PINK TO MAKE THE BOYS WINK* TLC, TEMPTING TILLIE* TLC, TROT ON* TLC

LIPLINERS:
BRICK, DERVISH, HALF RED, LITTLE TEASE, MAGENTA, SUBCULTURE, TEST PATTERN 

BLUSH:
AMBERING ROSE, BLOOMSBERRY / TIGER LILY DUO*, DOLLYMIX, ORCHID SHEEN / ROSELAND DUO*, PEACHYKEEN, PLUMFOOLERY

MINERALIZE SKIN FINISHES:
GOLD DEPOSIT*, PETTICOAT*, PORCELAIN PINK*, SHIMPAGNE*, SO CEYLON*, STEREO ROSE*(X2)

EYE KOHL:
BLUE YONDER*, FOXY LADY, HOT POPPY*, HYACINTH, ICON EYES*, IRIS ACCENT* (SOFTSPARKLE), MS PETUNIA*, OLA VIOLA*, PEACOCKED*(SOFTSPARKLE), ROSEMARY & THYME, SMOLDER, TIN-TIN*, VIOLET UNDERGROUND*

GLITTER LINERS:
COPPERFIELD*, PEACOCKY*, PINKPHONIC*, POST-PUNK*, SAUCEPOT*, SPUNSILVER*, SUNBROWN*

FLUIDLINE:
BLITZ & GLITZ, DELPHIC*, DIPDOWN, HAUNTING*, NIGHTFISH*

SHADESTICKS:
PINK COUTURE, SEA ME, SHARKSKIN, SHIMMERSAND

FOUNDATION/CONCEALER:
MOISTURECOVER SELECT NW25
SELECT TINT NC30

BRUSHES:
129SE (X2), 168SE, 190SE, 194SE, 209, 210, 212SE, 213SE, 219SE, 224SE, 239SE, 242SE, 252SE, 266SE, 316SE (X2)

MISC. STUFF:
TOUR DE PINK VANITY CASE 
TAILORMADE PINSTRIPE BRUSH CASE
MATT MURPHY BRUSH CASE 
MAGENTA STASHETTE
CLEANSE OFF OIL
BRUSH CLEANER
AQUALINE LIQUID LAST LINER

* = LE or DC items

CHECK BACK OFTEN, I CONTINUALLY UPDATE...


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

OMG! it looks like it was never used! please hand over!


----------



## User34 (Nov 12, 2005)

oh my. maybe when I win the lotto ::sighs::


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 12, 2005)

omy what an awesome collection. do you ever do pigment samples?


----------



## anniewayz (Nov 12, 2005)

_nice_!

I love the colours in your colllection


----------



## ladybugz07 (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks ladies.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL - I've only really been using MAC for about a year now, so much of it IS new! 

I have done some pigment sampling.  I just hate selling them for some reason; but I love to swap for other pigment samples!


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 13, 2005)

omgosh! ur pigments are amazing!!!!!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladybugz07* 
_Thanks ladies.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL - I've only really been using MAC for about a year now, so much of it IS new! 

I have done some pigment sampling.  I just hate selling them for some reason; but I love to swap for other pigment samples!_

 






 i would hate selling them too!! you have colors ive been looking for, thats why i asked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great collection for sure!!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 13, 2005)

WOW!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WOW!!WOW!!WOW!!


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Nov 13, 2005)

Holy Pigments batman!  your collection is awesome!


----------



## sigwing (Nov 13, 2005)

I can't believe your pigment collection either!  WOW....and you depotted quads for your large palettes....I was scared to try that!

Great stuff Ladybug!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 13, 2005)

Amazing collection.


----------



## koolkatz (Nov 13, 2005)

You've bought all that in the last year??!! Wow! Love your collection and the Tour de Pink traincase


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 13, 2005)

A L L   T H O S E   P I G M E N T S!! OMG! i can't even  type properly cos im in shock!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Nov 13, 2005)

LOL!  Yes, I know... I have a major pigment obsession!  There are lots of wonderful MAC products, but above ALL, I am a pigment-addict.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 
_I can't believe your pigment collection either!  WOW....and you depotted quads for your large palettes....I was scared to try that!

Great stuff Ladybug!_

 
You really shouldn't be scared to dequad.  It was soooo much easier than I thought it would be.  Seriously, if you can depot an e/s - you can depot a quad!


----------



## stacey (Nov 14, 2005)

very well organized. well done. love your collection.


----------



## mona (Nov 14, 2005)

awesome collection! and it was great to see so many pics of things that i've been lemming. thanks!


----------



## devin (Nov 14, 2005)

wow your collection is awesome! love the pigments! everything is so neat!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mona* 
_awesome collection! and it was great to see so many pics of things that i've been lemming. thanks!_

 
Glad to help out!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It always helps me to see pics too, before I go 'blindly' shopping...


----------



## Caderas (Nov 14, 2005)

i don't want to say, but i believe that was too much colour for my eyes in less than 45 seconds.  ...beautiful!!


----------



## CoralSki (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow your pics came out wonderful. And colors are true to life. What program did you use to write the names of each? Thanks Natasha


----------



## ladybugz07 (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoralSki* 
_Wow your pics came out wonderful. And colors are true to life. What program did you use to write the names of each? Thanks Natasha_

 
Natasha,
I used Photoshop (#7, I think) to add the names.  You can do it in paint, too - but I think it inserts the text into a white box instead of just overlaying it...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes those pigments...I do also like the look of that cool green case in your last pic. Humongous collection for a year-old MAC user! Well done!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Yes those pigments...I do also like the look of that cool green case in your last pic. Humongous collection for a year-old MAC user! Well done!_

 
The green train is super cute!  It has pink and white polka dots inside.  I actually bought it at Ulta last winter for $3!!!!  It was even full of makeup.  Not my kind of makeup unfortunately, but great to give to my seven year old niece to play dress up with...


----------



## anuy (Nov 15, 2005)

i hate you but i wana be you at the same time! haha jk jk omg your collection rocks! and your pigments! *drools*


----------



## user3 (Nov 15, 2005)

I love the pigment pic! Great job and nice collection!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 15, 2005)

I LOVE all your eyeshadows and thank you for listing all the names!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW, I'm so jealous girl! Your pigment collection is AMAZING! You've got some rare colors in there I see! It's all really nice! Makes me wanna go shopping right now!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 16, 2005)

I look at these pics every day. LOL, I'm a freak! No, seriously, I just love your collection and I'm so jealous of your piggies.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 16, 2005)

Beautiful collection!!! *sooo jealous* i love how you listed the names! I want soooo many eyeshadows now!!!!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks ladies!  And don't be jealous - just go shopping... hehe


----------



## user4 (Nov 18, 2005)

im jealous!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Nov 19, 2005)

Added a few items to the stash...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 19, 2005)

wow, they don't even look used!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Girl I Am In Awe


----------



## ladybugz07 (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks!  

I'll keep updating and after Christmas I'll try to redo my pics to show all the new stuff and I'll even try to include a few pics of my non-MAC...


----------



## ladybugz07 (Dec 29, 2005)

Okay, I just updated most of the pics!  Hope you enjoy...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL - I know I do!!!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 1, 2006)

My freekin jaw dropped! Amazing collection, i love that pink/black/white case!!


----------



## makikay (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh my! Lovely collection!!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueglitter* 
_My freekin jaw dropped! Amazing collection, i love that pink/black/white case!!_

 
That's the Tour de Pink and I love it too!!!  I'm going to try to take some better pics of it soon to add to the post...


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

great...


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Added Lucky Green e/s, Gorgeous Gold e/s, Pinkocracy & Show Coral chromeglasses, Poco Pink lip lacquer, & Etiquette glimmershimmer...

It's still growing...


----------



## lori (Jan 15, 2006)

oh my gosh this is crazy!!!!


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 15, 2006)

gah.. *jaw hits floor*


so jealous of your pigments! holy cow.  i'm a pigment freak, too, but man.. you have one hell of a collection.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

HOLY SH!T

no seriously i'll take the pigments you dont want - i'll even send u samples - hook me up with the platinum and the silver and def the dark soul 

you knwo you have more than one of the same for a few of them... you even have an empty GOLD.. a;lskdjf;aksf


----------



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

actually the only one i have that you dont is Pink Vivid - so i guess scratch that lol 

but no seriously <3


----------



## fadedlace (Jan 16, 2006)

ooo I love your pigment collection


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW! I am in love with your pigment and eyeshadow collections. Jeepers. Gimme, gimme, gimme! Hahahaha.


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm impressed. You are so organized!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks lovelies!  
Yes, the pigment addiction continues...  I can't wait for the new 
ones - I will have them ALL!!!  hehe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And as for my organization, well, I'm a little OCD!  Everything has to have it's own space.  It kills me when I make a big haul and have to reorganize!


----------



## chiq (Jan 28, 2006)

wow..great pigment collection..i only have like 5 *sobs*


----------



## toxik (Jan 30, 2006)

pigments!!


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 5, 2006)

i am jealous i wish i had alllllllll those piggies


----------



## Joke (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow oh wow! Def my fav collection so far!!! Hugs


----------



## x-bebe (Feb 7, 2006)

i love your eyeshadow collection!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 
_Wow oh wow! Def my fav collection so far!!! Hugs_

 
Aww... thanks!  <3


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

wow!! nice!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Feb 28, 2006)

Added some stuff this weekend...
Sea Me s/s
Copperfield glitter liner
Sky Blue pro pan
Ornamental Lustreglass
Pink Clash lipglass
Paradisco pan


----------



## Trax (Feb 28, 2006)

Love the collection! Love the pigments!!!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trax* 
_Love the collection! Love the pigments!!!_

 
Thanks!  I'm just counting the days til the new ones come out!!!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 28, 2006)

i think i would like the steal all your pigments.


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 1, 2006)

damn thats like over $1,000 just in pigments. I only have one!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pushhupsindrag* 
_i think i would like the steal all your pigments._

 
Hmmm...  *makes mental note not to invite pushupsindrag over*


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_damn thats like over $1,000 just in pigments. I only have one!_

 
But they are SOOOOOO worth it!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 4, 2006)

pretty nice...


----------



## Haley (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, your collection is fantastic. So jellous, i love it all. It's so helpfull that you've named everything . I'm in Love<3


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_pretty nice..._

 
Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Haley* 
_wow, your collection is fantastic. So jellous, i love it all. It's so helpfull that you've named everything . I'm in Love<3_

 
Thank you!  I'm glad the labeling is helpful...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And be sure to check back next month.  I've added sooooooo much stuff since those pics were taken, so I'll have a huge photo overhaul right after Sweetie Cake.


----------



## XoXo (Mar 7, 2006)

amazing


----------



## junealexandra (Mar 7, 2006)

Love your collection!  and the photos are incredible for the colors
the MAC website should have such great quality!  I found a few new things
I like!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 7, 2006)

wow great collection


----------



## Skittlebrew (Mar 8, 2006)

I can't get over all of your pigments, I drool whenever I see that picture!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XoXo* 
_





 amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
hehe, thanks!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *junealexandra* 
_Love your collection!  and the photos are incredible for the colors
the MAC website should have such great quality!  I found a few new things
I like!_

 
I'm glad my pics can spawn lemmings!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I agree, MAC's web swatches really blow!!!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lostcaligirl* 
_wow great collection_

 
Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skittlebrew* 
_I can't get over all of your pigments, I drool whenever I see that picture!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, just wait til the new piggies come out in June - I'll have a new pigment pic for you to drool over!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 10, 2006)

Added a backup of Stereo Rose, Phase e/s, Steamy e/s, Denim Dish quad and Flowering quad...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edited 03-06 to also add Zazoom & Courting Rose l/g and another Green Brown Pigment...


----------



## sasse142 (Mar 10, 2006)

awesome collection!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sasse142* 
_awesome collection!_

 
Thanks!


----------



## ette (Mar 11, 2006)

ooh what collection was lipblossom lipstick in?


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_ooh what collection was lipblossom lipstick in?_

 
Lipblossom came out with the 2004 Asian exclusive Lustreful collection (just a collection of lustre lippies - http://www.specktra.net/2004_lustreful.php).  I have heard that these lippies are now available at MAC Pro stores though...


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 13, 2006)

Updated a couple of pics 03-13-06


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh my lord! I was absolutely mesmerized. I want that MAC Valentine's Vanity Case too


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlohaGirl* 
_Oh my lord! I was absolutely mesmerized. I want that MAC Valentine's Vanity Case too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the Tour de Pink case!  I actually bought mine at the end of last year.  It was sold as a Saks exclusive (empty and only $80)...


----------



## RachieRach (Mar 14, 2006)

thank you thank you thank you for labeling everything!!!!! It helps so much. You're my new Mac idol


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RachieRach* 
_thank you thank you thank you for labeling everything!!!!! It helps so much. You're my new Mac idol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL!  You're very welcome!!!
Check back often, cause I continually update my pics when I get new goodies...


----------



## blondehott (Mar 15, 2006)

very great collection!!!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondehott* 
_very great collection!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why thank you!


----------



## adamchristopher (Mar 17, 2006)

haha i use your pigments picture as a wishlist.
so far i only have violet.
bleh!


----------



## Koni (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow! What an amazing pigment collection! I'm drooling! I only have a few, and your pictures make me want more and more pigments. 

By the way, how do you depot the quads?


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 19, 2006)

Updated some more pics and added So Ceylon MSF, Beaded e/s and backups of Sunsplosion, Orange Tangent & Sweeten Up...


----------



## amourbliss (Mar 19, 2006)

awesome collection!!


----------



## blondehott (Mar 19, 2006)

wooowww!!!your collection is amazing!!!!!I want to have a collection like these


----------



## star1692 (Mar 19, 2006)

im speechless!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG girl


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm not sure you understand my jealousy right now, haha. Awesome collection!


----------



## buff_iv (Mar 22, 2006)

i want all ur collections!!esp the pigments!!!wahhaha..


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Mar 22, 2006)

i need another job..
your pigment collec. is very impressive for only a year.


----------



## jennnyy (Mar 23, 2006)

Holy.........!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 23, 2006)

Drools all over the place...
So...how comfy is your couch?


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 23, 2006)

Drools all over the place...
So...how comfy is your couch? I'm thinking eternity


----------



## bebs (Mar 23, 2006)

wow, just wondering if you dont mind me asking where did you get your maroon and silver pigments, thanksss -I've been looking to get those two


----------



## BombshellVixen (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello Ladybugz07, I was wondering if you ever swap samples of your coco beach pigment its a discontinued item and I am willing to pay you for it if you don't do swaps of it.
                                                                                       ~Smooches~


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks again for checking out my stash... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *here_is_gone_88* 
_Drools all over the place...
So...how comfy is your couch? I'm thinking eternity_

 
Sorry love, I don't even have a couch! Just a bunch of chairs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if you like camping out, I've got a HUGE backyard!!!  HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_wow, just wondering if you dont mind me asking where did you get your maroon and silver pigments, thanksss -I've been looking to get those two_

 
I bought Maroon from an awesome chick on MUA for a fabulous price.  Silver, on the other hand, was a RAOK from another chick on MUA who I'd bought lots and lots of pigments from...  I don't think either of these lovelies are active on MUA anymore tho...


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BombshellVixen* 
_Hello Ladybugz07, I was wondering if you ever swap samples of your coco beach pigment its a discontinued item and I am willing to pay you for it if you don't do swaps of it.
                                                                                       ~Smooches~_

 
Hiya!  If I had more Coco Beach I'd definitely swap/sell it, but it's one of my alltime faves and I'm currently looking for more myself...  Sorry!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 27, 2006)

Added Ms Petunia eye kohl, Pushup Pink e/s, Boy Magnet l/g, Dainty Cake l/s & yet another Sweeten Up e/s (I'm obsessed with this one even though I rarely wear it)...

But alas, there is sadness in my world of MAC - my Zazoom is MIA...


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

Wowwiee!!!! that is one of the most amazing, and beautiful collections I have ever seen.


----------



## Ereticka (Mar 27, 2006)

That is one ridiculous collection......I love it!


----------



## angela (Mar 30, 2006)

amazing collection! where'd you get that lipstick/lipglass holder thingy in one of the last pics?


----------



## wiffa (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome stash! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your photos too, they are beautiful!!!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks ladies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela* 
_amazing collection! where'd you get that lipstick/lipglass holder thingy in one of the last pics?_

 
It's from the Container Store...  They're like $6.99 and hold up to 24 ls/lg.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Added Sweetie Cake haul, Lucky Green, Crimsonette, Meadowland, Pink Papillion, Gold Deposit & Sunbrown...  and yes, I will be updating my pics soon!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 20, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful!  Your palettes are stunning.  The photos and the labeling are so nice.  My photos turned out like crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !  I am digging that Milani "Enchanted by Love" shadow!  Did you get that recently?


----------



## ladybugz07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Absolutely beautiful!  Your palettes are stunning.  The photos and the labeling are so nice.  My photos turned out like crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !  I am digging that Milani "Enchanted by Love" shadow!  Did you get that recently?_

 
Thanks!  I saw your collection too, and it is amazing...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enchanted By Love is to Milani what Parrot is to MAC, LOL!  It's really hard to find, I just lucked into this one on MUA...  I've desperately been searching for a backup, but haven't had any luck.  They're out there though, a few months ago some sold on Ebay for dirt cheap.  Just keep your eyes open for it!


----------



## kimb (May 1, 2006)

Holy good God i envy your collection.... ughhhh


----------



## ladybugz07 (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimb* 
_Holy good God i envy your collection.... ughhhh_

 
hehe thanks!

EDIT: I JUST MADE A HUGE PIC UPDATE!!!


----------



## bottleblack (May 20, 2006)

Nice picture update - the eyeshadow labelled ???, could that be Yogurt?


----------



## pinkarcade (May 20, 2006)

The e/s with the ?? looks a lot like my yogurt? 

Oh yea, yourcollectionmakesmesmile


----------



## Luxurious (May 21, 2006)

great!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 21, 2006)

oh my days that is an effin fantastic collection!!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jun 2, 2006)

Yogurt, THAT's it!!!  Thanks ladies...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Added goodies - Bombshell l/s, Fast Play l/s, Saphoric lip gelee, Phosphorelle l/g, Nightflish f/l, Haunting f/l, Delphic f/l, Aquavert e/s, Waternymph e/s, Studio Moisture Try-on Pac...


----------



## miss_spam (Jun 3, 2006)

i am SOO jealous of your pigment collection! i'm trying to collect a bunch of pigments myself =] i dont live a mac pro store so it might be a bit more difficult for me. in a year i hope that i'll be able to have HALF the make up you have now!! do you use all the make up?


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 5, 2006)

*jawdrop*!! whoa thats a huuuge collection! =D


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, i'm jealous, that is an awesome collection. All those pigments


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks again for checking out my collection...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_spam* 
_





 i am SOO jealous of your pigment collection! i'm trying to collect a bunch of pigments myself =] i dont live a mac pro store so it might be a bit more difficult for me. in a year i hope that i'll be able to have HALF the make up you have now!! do you use all the make up?_

 
You CAN have ALL the makeup I have in a year - I've only really been into MAC for about a year and a half...


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 16, 2006)

wow, awesome!
Question- do you have a palette for Milani blushes, and which one?
I'm in search of something that would fit them.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 16, 2006)

I definitely want to be you when I grow up


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_wow, awesome!
Question- do you have a palette for Milani blushes, and which one?
I'm in search of something that would fit them._

 
Thanks!  I don't have a palette for my Milani blush yet, but I believe Japonesque (japonesque.com) and the old 8pan MAC palettes fit them...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrimsonCountess* 
_I definitely want to be you when I grow up _

 
Thanks hehe...


----------



## redeemer494 (Jun 22, 2006)

Do you have swatches of the pigments??


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redeemer494* 
_Do you have swatches of the pigments??_

 
Were there any swatches in particular that you had in mind?


----------



## super exotic (Jun 28, 2006)

WOW that is a LOT of make up!! do you own every single pigment =] because I am JEALOUS! I bet you could start your own mac store and make a fortune


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 29, 2006)

oh...my....gawd.....I think I just had a macgasm!


----------



## sallyh88 (Jun 29, 2006)

wow! wonderful collection, I am *jealous* of all your pigments!


----------



## Katura (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh....I've been using MAC for a year..and my collection is no wher eclose.......I just got my first 15 filled up....

im in awe!


----------



## Katura (Jul 7, 2006)

BWT What is enchanted by love?! it looks amazing.


----------



## mactard (Jul 8, 2006)

i am so jealous


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_BWT What is enchanted by love?! it looks amazing._

 
Enchanted By Love is a shimmery red eyeshadow by Milani.  It is awesome, but very hard to find!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

absolutely breathtaking :notworthy: furthermore, thanks for all the labels, i refer to this post when somebody talks about a pigment and i dont know what it looks like!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh wow!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_absolutely breathtaking :notworthy: furthermore, thanks for all the labels, i refer to this post when somebody talks about a pigment and i dont know what it looks like!_

 
Aww, thanks!


----------



## macluver (Sep 16, 2006)

OMG, I want your collection! Amazing! Now if I could win the lotto or something...


----------



## geeko (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome collection! i wanna rob u!!!


----------



## hootie2177 (Sep 21, 2006)

it looks like you have 1 of every color eye shadow!!  Great stuff!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks again ladies and I will be updating ALL pics VERY soon!!!


----------



## Rubiez (Oct 11, 2006)

where did you get those tony x tina pigs?


----------



## Social_Light (Oct 13, 2006)

Where did those polka-dot-lined baskets and that green traincase come from?  They are adorable!


----------



## Raspberrylover (Oct 14, 2006)

I am AMAZED!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rubiez* 

 
_where did you get those tony x tina pigs?_

 
The T&T jars are glitters - not pigs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Social_Light* 

 
_Where did those polka-dot-lined baskets and that green traincase come from?  They are adorable!_

 
The green train w/pink polka-dots inside was from Ulta (2005).  Seriously, I got it on sale for $3.99 and it came full of crappy makeup.  I love it!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *

Great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *

Really nice! I love your Toni and Tina glitters too!


----------



## chelley (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *

wow!!! that is ALOT of stuff... niiice=)


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *





Amazing... I love how you labeled them all.  I'll definitely be checking this collection more often.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *

soooooooo pretty!


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *

Wow, very nice! Great photos too.


----------



## LadyC23 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *

Thats a great collection. I love your pigment colors!


----------



## Brandi Girl (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *

Fantastic collection. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## oOoasiangurloOo (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *

wow!!luv it!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *

awesome collection. maybe some day my collection will be as lovely as yours...


----------



## evababbie (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *

WOW, nice collection.  Where do u get the pallets from?


----------



## evie42 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *

nice mac porn!!


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *

What kind of camera do you use? Your pics are outstanding and I've even been inspired to get more shadows now!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: My MAC ~ lots of pics!   *

FINALLY updated!!!  Still a work in progress, but the major work is done.  As usual, thanks for checking out my stash...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *evababbie* 

 
_WOW, nice collection.  Where do u get the pallets from?_

 
Thanks! The Palettes can be purchased @ freestanding MAC Stores...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rabideloise* 

 
_What kind of camera do you use? Your pics are outstanding and I've even been inspired to get more shadows now!_

 
Thanks! I use a Sony Cybershot DSC-V1 for all my pics.


----------



## Emmy84 (Aug 13, 2007)

That is beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  *wipes drool from mouth because of all the pigments*


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm dealing with some severe envy right now, haha! Awesome collection!


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm so jealous of your pigment collection!! And thanks for the eyeshadow pics...now I know how the other LE e/s look like...it'll surely help me look for substitutes.


----------



## nunu (Sep 3, 2007)

OMG LOOK AT THE PIGGIES!!
amazing collection


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh, my...wow!
Thanks for all those wonderful closeups!

(Am I getting turned on?!?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 12, 2007)

oy! a girl would kill for those pigments!


----------



## shinypixiedust (Sep 21, 2007)

I love the lippies & pigments!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Sep 24, 2007)

Niceeee


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 26, 2007)

Drools...........


----------



## ladybugz07 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks again ladies!  
Hopefully I'll be able to update my lippies soon, everything else is pretty current.  With all the stuff MAC puts out, it's hard to keep it up to date though!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 3, 2007)

HOLY HANNAH!!!!!!
Make sure all of that is insured!! LOL Homeowner's, renter's insurance...somethin!


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 22, 2007)

ohhh, i feel like i have nothing compared to yours...(feel free to check out my messy stash in this this section LOL) i'm soooooo poor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






It's always so much fun to look at other people's stuff , i usually call my BH to look and then he understands: we are all crazy ,in his opinion LOL 
thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## cocolette (Nov 8, 2007)

great collection, do you ever use lipsticks, they look like thy havnt been used!
i love how your make up is stored!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow! Amazing collection..i hope I can find a stereo rose back up! =)


----------



## AbovexThexStars (Dec 12, 2007)

wow , i absolutely adore your collection!!

i have a question though, in the second to last picture, with the glitters in there; what is on the top andd where can i find the glitter pots on the bottom of the picture?

thanks so much=)


----------



## fingie (Dec 13, 2007)

I think I just had a pigment induced orgasm! Haha!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AbovexThexStars* 

 
_wow , i absolutely adore your collection!!

i have a question though, in the second to last picture, with the glitters in there; what is on the top andd where can i find the glitter pots on the bottom of the picture?

thanks so much=)_

 
Hello & thanks for checking out my stash!
The pots on top are just MAC sample pots with regular MAC pigments inside (I use the sample pots for travel, as I hate taking all my jars with me).  On the bottom are Tony & Tina glitters.  T&T closed last year, but you can still find some of their stuff on Ebay and swap-sites such as Makeupalley...


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Dec 16, 2007)

That collection is amazing. I don't know how people do it, I've been into MAC for about a year and have *maybe* 1/4 of that. I'd have to get a second job withthe paycheck devoted entirely to MAC.


----------



## breakdown (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome collection, I wouldn't even know what to do with all those pigments!


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 16, 2007)

nice collection, enjoy it.


----------



## MariahGem (Jan 23, 2008)

My GOD!  Are you made of money?  Holy cow!!  What do you do for a living?? I have to know, so I can get into it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*I count a minimum of $5178 in MAC alone!!*


----------



## MakeupGuru (Jan 23, 2008)

wow. all i can say is wow. amazing!!


----------



## DelicateFlower (Jan 24, 2008)

Your pigment collection is unreal.  Definitely drool worthy!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 24, 2008)

Holy crap!  Your pigments and shadows made me drool!  Just....wow.....


----------



## el8tedinak (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 25, 2008)

Good Grief... that's a lot of makeup, but this is a treasure. And a treat to view.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MariahGem* 

 
_My GOD!  Are you made of money?  Holy cow!!  What do you do for a living?? I have to know, so I can get into it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I count a minimum of $5178 in MAC alone!!*_

 
Oh no, don't start counting...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haha - I'm a nurse and no, I'm definitely not made of money!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRETTYGIRL26* 

 
_





Good Grief... that's a lot of makeup, but this is a treasure. And a treat to view.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad you enjoyed it! Come back and check it out anytime, I try to update it every couple of months...


----------



## makeupaddiction (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! What an amazing collection! Thanks for posting.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW! Think it's time for some pigment-napping ha ha! You have a truly awesome collection that no doubt has been hard work getting hold of.


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

* drools *


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 16, 2008)

I Want That!!!!!


----------



## duy (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_I think I just had a pigment induced orgasm! Haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i didnt know makeup could cause girls to get an orgasm


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 13, 2008)

You ever want to sell that Tour De Pink traincase YOU COME FIND ME GIRL!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, I guess it's time to seriously update all my pics... 
I can't believe it has been so long, I guess time flies when you're... BUSY.  LOL

I'll work on it this weekend!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 24, 2008)

awsome collection


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 25, 2008)

Your collection is totally amazing!  I wouldn't know what to play with first.


----------



## star_eyed_goof (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow! That about says it all!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 12, 2012)

I´m so jealous!


----------

